# Kudos / Karma type feature........??????



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

A few forums i'm on have a feature whereby you can add Kudos/Karma points to a member if they post something useful / helpful.

I think this is a good idea, and encourages people to help out.

Quite a few times i've asked questions that have been ignored, some people only seem to want to post to show off wheels or choose a caliper colour :roll:

Is this possible on this forum? I think it's a good thing, but as i couldn't even get a new icon, i won't hold my breath :roll:

Cheers for reading


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anything's possible 

There are a couple of mods which allow a "thanks" system but from when I was looking at them before there was nothing which was fully working. Well not without sacrificing page load times etc etc.

I'll certainly have another look, and if anything is suitable I'll let Jae have a look.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it's a good idea. Shows who knows their stuff and who is helpful if enough people catch and see who is helpful with what they could PM them and ask a question rather than start a new thread. Good idea mate hopefully something similar to that could be added.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is a "Thanks" mod available but it's not amazing. There is also an actual "Karma" mod but it's still under development.

I'll keep an eye on the progress of it and see how it goes.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Thanks :lol:


you only don't want this feature as you would realise no one listens to you :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know nobody listens they just post the same crap time and time again


----------

